
Precision Opportunities for Demanded Bits in LLVM - luu
https://blog.regehr.org/archives/1714
======
rwmj
Nice, but I wonder if applying an SMT solver to just about every instruction
in your program isn't likely to blow up sometimes. The solver is, after all,
worst case NP complete.

~~~
yokaze
Not really, since the input of the solver is bounded by the native word size
of the architecture.

~~~
rwmj
It still might try to do 2^64 operations then.

------
chrisseaton
Does anyone know how do LLVM's demanded bits compare to 'stamps' in compilers
like Graal?

